# 2016 1000r



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lookin SICK


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

*ya ostacrusier and ppsm showed a race of a 2015 1000 xtp and a 2016 1000r xt, 2016 is a bit faster with the 7hp increase *


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

makes me want to get back into riding but..... I'm sticking with fishing as my hobby for now lol...


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

That thing looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

